# [hald] Err org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied[risolto]

## cloc3

in uno dei miei sistemi, ogni volta che cerco di montare una chiavetta ricevo lo stesso errore.

capita sia in kde che in gnome.

purtroppo, entrambi i sistemi non mi lasciano fare taglia incolla del testo completo (meraviglia delle nuove grafiche moderne) e in più, non ho ancora capito se e dove il messaggio compare nei i log. dunque copio a mano:

```

A security police in place prevents this sender message from sending this message to this recipient,

see message bus configuration file

(rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" number "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal")

```

ho provato più volte a ricompilare udev, dbus ed hal, azzerando anche le cartelle /etc/udev /etc/dbus-1 ed /etc/hal ma non ho avuto risultati.

sto facendo l'ipotesi che il mio sistemi inoltri una richiesta di download del driver ad org.freedesktop.Hal ma che si trovi bloccato dal firewall del router (di cui no ho il controllo).

è un'idea sensata? se sì, si può aggirare? oppure, quali sono le informazioni necessarie (per esempio il numero di porta logica) per chiedere agli amministatori del firewall di sboccare il controllo?

ho anche trovato questo.

però il mio utente è regolarmente iscritto al gruppo plugdev.

piuttosto, mi insospettisce l'errore sistematico di all'avvio di dbus:

```

Unknown group "plugdev" in message bus configuration file

```

sinceramente, non ha senso, perché plugdev è correttamente definito in /etc/group. Per esempio:

```

cloc3@linux99 ~ $ whoami 

cloc3

cloc3@linux99 ~ $ groups

disk wheel audio cdrom video cdrw users portage plugdev scanner games cloc3 vmware

cloc3@linux99 ~ $ 

```

----------

## unz

l'ultima versione instabile di hal mi da questo errore, ho risolto col downgrade alla 0.5.9

----------

## cloc3

```

cloc3@linux99 ~ $ eix sys-apps/hal

[I] sys-apps/hal

     Available versions:  0.5.7.1-r5 0.5.9-r1 ~0.5.9.1-r1 ~0.5.9.1-r2 {acpi crypt debug dell disk-partition dmi doc kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux pcmcia selinux}

     Installed versions:  0.5.9-r1(06:28:37 08/11/2007)(acpi crypt -debug -dell disk-partition -doc -kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux pcmcia -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/hal

     Description:         Hardware Abstraction Layer

cloc3@linux99 ~ $ eix sys-apps/dbus

[I] sys-apps/dbus

     Available versions:  1.0.2-r1 1.0.2-r2 {X debug doc kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux selinux}

     Installed versions:  1.0.2-r2(12:23:50 05/11/2007)(X -debug -doc -kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://dbus.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to each other

```

non sembra un problema di versione.

e poi non capisco quel continuo Unknown group "plugdev" .

dove può stare il guasto?

----------

## cloc3

up.

prova ad aggiungere un parte dell'ouput chilometrico prodotto da hal(lanciato a mano in modo verboso) dopo l'inserimento della chiavetta:

non so se questa sia la sezione importante dell'ouput... ma è già troppo estesa.

una cosa strana è che, dopo la comparsa della finestra automatica che chiede se l'utente desidera montare la partizione, non viene prodotto alcun ouput, nemmeno al click dell'utente per accettare il mounting: compare solo il messaggio di errore grafico.

```

[6239]: 10:05:41.199 [D] probe-storage.c:153: Doing probe-storage for /dev/sdb (bus usb) (drive_type disk) (udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/159) (--only-check-for-fs==0)

[6239]: 10:05:41.199 [D] probe-storage.c:392: Checking for file system on /dev/sdb

[6239]: 10:05:41.199 [D] probe-storage.c:398: Doing open ("/dev/sdb", O_RDONLY)

[6239]: 10:05:41.200 [D] probe-storage.c:406: Returned from open(2)

[6239]: 10:05:41.200 [D] probe-storage.c:422: look for existing partitions for sdb

[6239]: 10:05:41.200 [D] probe-storage.c:432: partition sdb5 found, skip probing for filesystem

[6239]: 10:05:41.204 [I] partutil.c:860: MSDOS partition table detected

10:05:41.204 [I] hald_dbus.c:1264: storage.removable.media_available -> True

10:05:41.204 [I] hald_dbus.c:1248: storage.removable.media_size -> 4059561984

10:05:41.204 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: storage.partitioning_scheme -> mbr

10:05:41.205 [I] hald_dbus.c:4711: ************************

10:05:41.205 [I] hald_dbus.c:4712: Client to local_server was disconnected for 80b4ab8

10:05:41.205 [I] hald_dbus.c:4713: ************************

10:05:41.205 [I] hald_dbus.c:4752: ***************************

10:05:41.205 [I] hald_dbus.c:4753: ********* unregistered 80b4ab8

10:05:41.205 [I] hald_dbus.c:4754: ***************************

10:05:41.205 [I] blockdev.c:373: entering; exit_type=0, return_code=0

10:05:41.206 [E] device_info.c:274: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

10:05:41.206 [E] device_info.c:274: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

10:05:41.206 [E] device_info.c:274: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

10:05:41.206 [E] device_info.c:274: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

10:05:41.207 [I] blockdev.c:127: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_USB_2_0_Flash_Disk_AA92100000000741_0_0

10:05:41.207 [I] hald.c:107: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_USB_2_0_Flash_Disk_AA92100000000741_0_0

10:05:41.209 [I] hald_runner.c:597: running_processes 0x80a81c8, num = 8

10:05:41.210 [I] hald.c:119: Started addon hald-addon-storage for udi /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_USB_2_0_Flash_Disk_AA92100000000741_0_0

10:05:41.210 [I] hald_dbus.c:4766: ***************************

10:05:41.210 [I] hald_dbus.c:4767: ********* got a connection 80b4da0

10:05:41.210 [I] hald_dbus.c:4768: ***************************

```

----------

## cloc3

ho trovato. il problema è nel parsing del file /etc/group all'avvio di dbus.

non ho avuto tempo di approfondire nel dettaglio, ma ho visto che, sostituendo /etc/group con una copia di prova editata a mano in cui ho sostituito la linea del gruppo plugdev con una linea più semplice (esistono circa 400 utenti che usano plugdev nel mio sistema), dbus avvia correttamente e hal funziona.

le cose possono essere due:

1.il mio /etc/group è corrotto e va risistemato (probabile);

2.c'è un baco di dbus o del parser che si spaventa se il numero di utenti è troppo elevato.

in entrambi i casi, il problema è successivo a quello posto nel presente thread, che marco risolto.

----------

